# german shepherd dog club of canada



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

The german shepherd club of canada is having its 88th annual national specialty show sep 9 to sep 11 2010 in kitchener ontario , here is the link to its website
gsdccen

there is confirmation , obedience , rally , agility , tec testing(temperment evaluation certificate) and other demos

*2010 National Specialty Show: *_Conformation, Obedience, Fun Match , All Breed Agility, Rall_y

Show Date: September 09th, 10th, 11th 2010
Location: Kitchener Memorial Auditorium, Kitchener Ontario 

Conformation Judges: *Bart Bartley *- Intersex
*Gary Szymczak- *Males
*Sally Hayden *- Females

Obedience (Sept 10 & 11) Judges: Paul Oslach, Cheryl Bishop

Agility (Sept. 10, 11) Judges: 
_We will offer Jumpers with Weaves and Standard courses in Regular & Select Classes_

Rally Judge: (Sept. 09th): Bonnie Christie

Fun Match: Sept. 09 5-8 p.m


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm planning on going just to watch.

My instructor was going to enter her dog, but he bloated a couple months ago and the vet advised her against it.


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

Caledon said:


> I'm planning on going just to watch.
> 
> My instructor was going to enter her dog, but he bloated a couple months ago and the vet advised her against it.


 
I am so sorry to hear of your instructors dog . I hope you have a good time andhope to see you there


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I'm headed there on Thrus to watch as well!

I may try to head out there on Saturday as well.

We should all try to get together and meet!


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

*2010 GSDCC Inc. Canadian National Schedule of Events*

*2010 GSDCC Inc. Canadian National *
*Schedule of Events *​ 
*Thursday, Sept 9*
*th *​ 
9:00 am Opening Ceremonies 

Futurity/Maturity Finals 
*Conformation: *
Junior Puppy Male 
Junior Puppy Female 
Senior Puppy Male 
Senior Puppy Female 
12-18 Month Male 
12-18 Month Female 
11:00 am Temperament Test 
3:00 pm Correction Match obedience 
6:00 pm All Breed Rally Trial ​


8:00 pm 
*General Meeting *


*Friday, Sept 10th *​ 

9:00 am *Conformation: *​ 
Canadian Bred Male ​
Canadian Bred Female 
Bred By Male 
Bred By Female 
Open Male 
Open Female 
Veteran Male 
Veteran Female 
Winners 
Puppy Fun Match 5:00 pm 
10:00 am ​*Trial #1 obedience **Trial #2 obedience*​ 



*Saturday, Sept 11th *9:00 am Opening Ceremonies 

Awards Presentation 
*Conformation: Specials *
Special Males 
Special Females 
8:00 am All Breed Agility Trials 
10:00 am *Trial #3 **Trial #4 *​ 
7:30 pm *Victory Dinner *​ 

*Sunday, Sept 12th *8:00 am All Breed Agility Trials ​


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

This may sound like a stupid question but can you bring your dog there just to watch? The reason I'm asking this is because I live in northern Ontario and would love to see what this is all about but would only go if my pup came along with me  as a spectator


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I do not believe they can unless they are registered for an event.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Does anyone have a list of those entered in the events?


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I do not believe they can unless they are registered for an event.


 
Ahhh! I guess we will have to wait for Woof Stock in November can't wait!!!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I might be going to Wood Stock this year but it all depends on the weather!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I might be going to Wood Stock this year but it all depends on the weather!


Have you been to this event before? This will be our first one and plan on staying at one of the pet friendly hotels. Hopefully it will be nice out because rain,snow or shine we will be there!


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

Miss Molly May said:


> This may sound like a stupid question but can you bring your dog there just to watch? The reason I'm asking this is because I live in northern Ontario and would love to see what this is all about but would only go if my pup came along with me  as a spectator


Only dogs that are registered in the event or doing the correction match or temperment test on thursday or the fun match on friday. Which you can sign up for on the day of the match. Hi elizabeth here are the numbers for the entries for the show, the actual names of the entrants will be on the catalogues available at the show

*GSDCC Inc. Canadian National 2010 
Show Summary​Futurity/Maturity​Males Females​*Futurity Finals 12 12 
Maturity Finals 12 12​*48​Conformation Entries​Males Females​*Junior Puppy 4 10 
Senior Puppy 6 7 
12 – 18 Months 8 13 
Canadian Bred 7 6 
Bred By Exhibitor 4 2 
Open 11 12 
Veterans 1 2 
Specials 22 24 
Totals: 63 76 
*139 *​*
Obedience Trials​Trial #1 Trial #2 Trial #3 Trial #4​*Novice A 2 0 2 2 
Novice B 3 3 2 2 
Open B 2 2 2 2 
Utility 2 2 2 2​*Totals 9 7 8 8 
Rally Obedience Trials Temperament Test​*Novice A 3 *7 *​*
*Novice B 4 
Advanced A 3 
Advanced B 2 
Excellent A 0 
Excellent B 1 ​*Total: 13​*


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I don't know about a list of those entered. Normally, the catalog with listings of participants is not available until the day of the show. At least those are the rules in US.

The Canadian National is a nice show. I really like it. We aren't going this year as the judge owned the sire of Minnie, so we can not show to him. 

I hope to go next year. So much fun going up to Canada!


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

Samba said:


> I don't know about a list of those entered. Normally, the catalog with listings of participants is not available until the day of the show. At least those are the rules in US.
> 
> The Canadian National is a nice show. I really like it. We aren't going this year as the judge owned the sire of Minnie, so we can not show to him.
> 
> I hope to go next year. So much fun going up to Canada!


The rules are the same here, the catalogues are available the day of the show


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Miss Molly May said:


> Have you been to this event before? This will be our first one and plan on staying at one of the pet friendly hotels. Hopefully it will be nice out because rain,snow or shine we will be there!


I went up to TO 2 years ago, but due to family reuinion we didn't make it in time. 

I am planning to go this year with Stark and a few friends though, we too are planning on staying for a few days with the dogs.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

BUBBAGSD said:


> The rules are the same here, the catalogues are available the day of the show


Excited to go. Missed last year so I am excited to go this year.


----------



## gsd_lover (Aug 22, 2010)

Is anyone heading down on Friday afternoon for the fun match? Seriously considering skipping out early from work and heading down with my pup and have some fun.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I work until 5:30 so I don't think we will make it. 

I may try to switch it but don't think anyone will switch with me but we will try!

Let me know if you do go!


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi Everybody

The catalogue for the nationals is posted on the website, here is a link, 2010 national cat

Will be there friday and saturday justas a spectator


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

BUBBAGSD said:


> Only dogs that are registered in the event or doing the correction match or temperment test on thursday or the fun match on friday. Which you can sign up for on the day of the match. Hi elizabeth here are the numbers for the entries for the show, the actual names of the entrants will be on the catalogues available at the show
> 
> *GSDCC Inc. Canadian National 2010 *
> *Show Summary *
> ...


Are the numbers of entries in the different classes normal for the Canadian National? They seem very low but I haven't seen the numbers before so was curious about them.


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

codmaster said:


> Are the numbers of entries in the different classes normal for the Canadian National? They seem very low but I haven't seen the numbers before so was curious about them.


Hi Master

They seem to be getting lower every year,the economy and such but it is no different then the all breed shows .Hopefully things will pick up and the numbers will improve , by the looks of the catalogue there is some quality dogs being brought to kitchener


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

justinallred89 said:


> Does it look like this!! German Shepherd (Door Manners) - YouTube


12 year old thread


----------

